# please



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

chi sono gli invisibili di stasera??
fuori i nomi!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi sono gli invisibili di stasera??
> fuori i nomi!!!


Una sono io


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

E tu due


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu due


ciao Mari'.
sto di mmerda stasera.
confortami.
una birretta, una spalla, che ne so!


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi sono gli invisibili di stasera??
> fuori i nomi!!!


Moi... che birra vuoi?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

son di gusti semplici...basta che sia alcolica


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao Mari'.
> sto di mmerda stasera.
> confortami.
> una birretta, una spalla, che ne so!


Solo dell'ottimo sincero vino ... alza il volume che c'e' anche dell'ottima musica

http://www.feudomontoni.it/


su su ... fai la brava


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> son di gusti semplici...basta che sia alcolica


Ceres va bene? Beviamo su...

A proposito, ma tu ci vieni all'aperitivo dell'11/4? Sei di zona no?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo dell'ottimo sincero vino ... alza il volume che c'e' anche dell'ottima musica
> 
> http://www.feudomontoni.it/
> 
> ...


so di poter sempre contare su di te 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ti dico che sto bevendo o mi levi il saluto...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ceres va bene? Beviamo su...


ma poi si cancella e ci si pente vero??


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> so di poter sempre contare su di te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prova ... guarda che so tosta io eh


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prova ... guarda che so tosta io eh


un bianchino sincero, senza pretese...
un merdosissimo turà


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Io sono entrata adesso!  Buonaseraaa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono entrata adesso!  Buonaseraaa!!!


entra discretamemente!!
sono in una fase difficile, cacchio!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un bianchino sincero, senza pretese...
> un merdosissimo turà


almeno e' freddo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... c'e' di peggio


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi si cancella e ci si pente vero??
































   va bene non ci vieni, uffa ...

un'altra Ceres, per me...


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io sono entrata adesso!  Buonaseraaa!!!


Hollynuccia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   perche' hai cambiato avatar?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> va bene non ci vieni, uffa ...
> 
> un'altra Ceres, per me...


ma come non vengo??
son qui che piango tante  lacrime ma tante che... bagnavo anche il cavallo


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> entra discretamemente!!
> sono in una fase difficile, cacchio!!


Ma ero contenta perchè sono diventata utente figo!
Ho messo persino quel figo di Snoopy!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hollynuccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perchè Snoopy è un figo!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Sto guardando Montalbano!
E ogni tanto leggo....


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Perchè Snoopy è un figo!


AH!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> almeno e' freddo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gelato. Potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa...

Holly, rimetti subito l'Audrey...son già in crisi cazzarola..
se mi levi le poche certezze della vita..


Ps utente epico io, mica micio micio bau bau


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto guardando Montalbano!
> E ogni tanto leggo....




DOVE?​


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come non vengo??
> son qui che piango tante lacrime ma tante che... bagnavo anche il cavallo


 
Allora ci sei... urca... io te Blondie Busco e Ale... e fiumi di birra ovviamente...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> DOVE?​


Rai Uno


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gelato. Potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa...
> 
> Holly, rimetti subito l'Audrey...son già in crisi cazzarola..
> se mi levi le poche certezze della vita..
> ...



Solo per te eh....

Cosa non si fa per le amiche in crisi!!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rai Uno


E' INIZIATO DA POCO?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> DOVE?​


fetente. Pronta a mollarmi per un montalbano qualunque.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bell'amica!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado ad insaponare la corda e .....grazzzzzie


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> *Solo per te eh...*.
> 
> Cosa non si fa per le amiche in crisi!!!!


E PER ME NO


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Solo per te eh....
> 
> Cosa non si fa per le amiche in crisi!!!!








  quanto sei carina Holly.
Credo di amarti


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fetente. Pronta a mollarmi per un montalbano qualunque..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la corda è abbastanza lunga? io approfitterei.....


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fetente. Pronta a mollarmi per un montalbano qualunque..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MA NO ... DEVO SOLO GIRARE LA TESTA/OCCHI/COLLO ... AHI CHE MALE


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto sei carina Holly.
> Credo di amarti


WOW !!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la corda è abbastanza lunga? io approfitterei.....


ognuno ha la sua corda.
Se no è un'ammucchiata!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno ha la sua corda.
> Se no è un'ammucchiata!!


che moralista!!!!!!!!! e aggiungerei egoista....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MA NO ... DEVO SOLO GIRARE LA TESTA/OCCHI/COLLO ... AHI CHE MALE


non sforzarti.A Luca non si può dire di no.
Lo ben so, dottor pivetta


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che moralista!!!!!!!!! e aggiungerei egoista....


va bhè. uffa.
quante te ne serve??


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Vabbuo' ... bonanotte gente


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sforzarti.A Luca non si può dire di no.
> Lo ben so, dottor pivetta


Come la va caro il mio Dottor Alzheimer?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Allora ci sei... urca... io te Blondie Busco e Ale... e fiumi di birra ovviamente...


ma allora vuoi proprio sotterrarmi cazzarola!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













non per te eh???


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rai Uno


Giusy hai dato un'occhiata qua:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=4723






  bello pure lui!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come la va caro il mio Dottor Alzheimer?


chi è di mazzo, sorella??


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma allora vuoi proprio sotterrarmi cazzarola!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


facciamo esclusi i presenti almeno?
di corda Q.B: , non sono Pappalardo....


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy hai dato un'occhiata qua:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=4723
> 
> ...


Non me lo apre probabilmente perchè sto usando Mozilla, certe cose funzionano solo con Explorer....


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma allora vuoi proprio sotterrarmi cazzarola!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma vieni vieni che ti diverti... Va beh dai bevi stasera e all'aperitivo succo di frutta, ok?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *facciamo esclusi i presenti almeno?*
> di corda Q.B: , non sono Pappalardo....


ecccerto!!!
qb una fava.
dare coordinate please, o le cose si fan bene o non si fanno


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> facciamo esclusi i presenti almeno?
> di corda Q.B: , non sono Pappalardo....


 
e che c'hai tu contro Busco e Blondie eh? Kattivissimo che sei...


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non me lo apre probabilmente perchè sto usando Mozilla, certe cose funzionano solo con* Explorer....
> *


Si, anche a me stessa storia


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è di mazzo, sorella??


Ma lei esimio Dr. Alzheimer, se n'è gia dimenticato?
Usi un po' di cardi di Mino Reitano perbacco!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecccerto!!!
> qb una fava.
> dare coordinate please, o le cose si fan bene o non si fanno


vabbè facciamo finta che ci credo...

comunque ho appena controllato con il cm da sarta: 39,5 cm


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

*in Incognito ma...*

...ci sto pure io...e vi vedo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Asu...se ci stai tu all'aperitivo...l'11 ci vengo pure io...giuro!!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma lei esimio Dr. Alzheimer, se n'è gia dimenticato?
> Usi un po' di cardi di Mino Reitano perbacco!!!!


preferisco chiamare il mio chirurgo di fiducia


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e che c'hai tu contro Busco e Blondie eh? Kattivissimo che sei...


assolutamente nulla......però ognuno per sè e dio per tutti, no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ci sto pure io...e vi vedo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noialtri ringraziamo commossi...la stessa che ti procureremo se vieni a questo punto....


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy hai dato un'occhiata qua:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=4723
> 
> ...


Marì, ho visto "Zodiaco".
E lui è tale e quale al mio primo fidanzatino delle elementari...


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, ho visto "Zodiaco".
> E lui è tale e quale al mio primo fidanzatino delle elementari...


... appero'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un bel ragazzino allora, certamente un bell'uomo oggi ... lo hai piu' rivisto poi?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... appero'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splendido.... Sposato, ha avuto una bimba, separato....
Ogni tanto ci incontriamo, ma neanche ci salutiamo.... sguardi....


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> noialtri ringraziamo commossi...la stessa che ti procureremo se vieni a questo punto....


Miiii...che permalosi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi rivolgevo a asu...per via di un discorso avviato da anni ormai...e perchè so che tanto...da buca!!


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> assolutamente nulla......però ognuno per sè e dio per tutti, no?








































  ok ok... viene pure Fedi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























non ci posso credere... santa Blondie!!!!!!!!!!!

ps stesso posto dell'altra volta ok? Busco chiede e io obbedisco...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ci sto pure io...e vi vedo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sai che fra noi sarà  intimo e riservato...(citofonare giusy)
dopo tutto questo tempo ancora non mi hai compresa???
Italia, quindi facciamo 2 metri??


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Splendido.... Sposato, ha avuto una bimba, separato....
> Ogni tanto ci incontriamo, ma neanche ci salutiamo.... sguardi....


Giusy ho pensato una cosa ... un po d'incenso porta fortuna, no?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sai che fra noi sarà intimo e riservato...(citofonare giusy)
> dopo tutto questo tempo ancora non mi hai compresa???
> Italia, quindi facciamo 2 metri??


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy ho pensato una cosa ... un po d'incenso porta fortuna, no?


Marì, qua neanche un'immersione nell'acqua santa di Lourdes mi può aiutare....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>
















  scusa Giusy!!!
miiii, lo sapevoooo
era una battuta


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ok ok... viene pure Fedi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come puoi dubitarne? so' abitudinario.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi conosciamo blondie...e scopriamo che è peggio di noi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sai che fra noi sarà  intimo e riservato...(citofonare giusy)
> dopo tutto questo tempo ancora non mi hai compresa???
> Italia, quindi facciamo 2 metri??


un po' meno, non vorrei soffrire di vertigini nel momento topico....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiii...che permalosi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO????????????????????????
ma chi ti conosce???


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa Giusy!!!
> miiii, lo sapevoooo
> era una battuta


Ma Fedi può tranquillamente citofonare...
Citofonate....e vi sarà aperto!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> un po' meno, non vorrei soffrire di vertigini nel momento topico....



il metro e 70 era per me


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

*T'ho capito eccome...*



Asudem ha detto:


> *lo sai che fra noi sarà intimo e riservato...(citofonare giusy)*
> *dopo tutto questo tempo ancora non mi hai compresa???*
> Italia, quindi facciamo 2 metri??


Infatti.... non sarà mai!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















(Giusy...non eri citata tu...solo un modo di dire!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, qua neanche un'immersione nell'acqua santa di Lourdes mi può aiutare....
















   stavo per fare una battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ma a te non posso, sei troppo dolce uagiona


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiii...che permalosi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saremo (io in pratica) noi permalosi o tu che sei st....?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> stavo per fare una battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figurati Marì.... peggio di così....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti.... non sarà mai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sappiate che ho sempre amato quest'uomo ma il fato ci tiene divisi!!!
io ,vagabonda che son io, vagabonda che non sono altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	









fedi, raccontare così i nostri trascorsi, che pena 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(zozzone:condom


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> saremo (io in pratica) noi permalosi o tu che sei st....?


La seconda che hai (quasi) detto!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Figurati Marì.... peggio di così....


... non no a te non posso, sei troppo dolce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e tenera.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il metro e 70 era per me


esosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aggiungine 7-8 e siamo a posto...


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come puoi dubitarne? so' abitudinario....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

































   chisssà...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> saremo (io in pratica) noi permalosi o tu che sei st....?


la seconda che hai detto!!!
lapidatelo!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non no a te non posso, sei troppo dolce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che almeno tu mi risparmi........

Sei un tesoro!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La seconda che hai (quasi) detto!!!


ammmore!! mi hai anticipata!!
getta 'sta treccia và che stasera sono gajarda!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La seconda che hai (quasi) detto!!!


la prima infatti era solo per far vedere che so scrivere.....


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sappiate che ho sempre amato quest'uomo ma il fato ci tiene divisi!!!
> io ,vagabonda che son io, vagabonda che non sono altro
> 
> 
> ...


 





   QUALI!??!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nego tutto...voglio il mio avvocato!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammmore!! mi hai anticipata!!
> getta 'sta treccia và che stasera sono gajarda!!


Treccia?
Ma non vi volevate impiccare?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Treccia?
> Ma non vi volevate impiccare?


uff, datemi una via d'uscita no???
lunghe le trecce, stretta la via...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Treccia?
> Ma non vi volevate impiccare?


ha fatto tutto que..s..to  so  ....lo...p..er....far..mi ...imp..icc..ar..e..........


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Treccia?
> Ma non vi volevate impiccare?


Parla per loro...io ci metto solo la treccia...loro...il collo!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parla per loro...io ci metto solo la treccia...loro...il collo!!!


senti non millantare che trattasi solo di codino semmai....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uff, datemi una via d'uscita no???
> lunghe le trecce, stretta la via...


a destra prego...il primo davanzale a sinistra....


----------



## Old Holly (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ha fatto tutto que..s..to  so  ....lo...p..er....far..mi ...imp..icc..ar..e..........


Ah, volevi servirti della corda per un gioco erotico allora!!!!!
Maniaco!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ah, volevi servirti della corda per un gioco erotico allora!!!!!
> Maniaco!!!!


ahò uno ce prova...hai visto mai....e come dice winnie the pooh la medusa da buca.....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parla per loro...io ci metto solo la treccia...loro...il collo!!!


ecco. mi bastava uno stimolino ....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ahò uno ce prova...hai visto mai....e come dice winnie the pooh la medusa da buca.....


semper!!!
la medaglia sul campo figa di legno è una dalla quale non mi separo mai!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti non millantare che trattasi solo di *codino *semmai....


 
Quello lo lascio ai cinesini!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> semper!!!
> la medaglia sul campo figa di legno è una dalla quale non mi separo mai!!!


che mi frega? passo dall'outlet della Black&Decker prima....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello lo lascio ai cinesini!!


non ti pare che abbiamo lasciato troppo spazio?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> semper!!!
> la medaglia sul campo figa di legno è una dalla quale non mi separo mai!!!


A me piace intagliare ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me piace intagliare ...


certosino!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ti pare che abbiamo lasciato troppo spazio?


Naaaa...solo lo stanzino...abbiamo un animo generoso...noi!!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

*Piuttosto..*



Italia1 ha detto:


> certosino!


Paziente...direi!!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> QUALI!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti sei bruciato le ultime cartucce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fra noi, tutto è finito
ridammi gi orecchini di mia madre e il sedile di dietro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








vado a letto più avvilita e intristita che mai.
bonne nuite


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sei bruciato le ultime cartucce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi, le illudi tutte così....
Vergognati....


----------



## Old Holly (2 Aprile 2008)

Buona notte Medusetta!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

vado anche io a letto con medusa...non s'è accorta che siamo ancora legati...


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Buona notte Medusetta!


ciao Hollyna!!!
buona serata a tout le monde

mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti e non voglio sentire volare una mosca!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vado anche io a letto con medusa...non s'è accorta che siamo ancora legati...
















  sentivo un soffoco!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, le illudi tutte così....
> Vergognati....


 
Moi?!?!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Almeno mi avvertissero...!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ahhhh...l'incommunicabilità fra uomini e donne...che danni che fa!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao Hollyna!!!
> buona serata a tout le monde
> 
> mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti e non voglio sentire volare una mosca!!!!


ok ho portato i cerotti....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Moi?!?!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se non faccio che sorriderti!!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vado anche io a letto con medusa...non s'è accorta che siamo ancora legati...








Stasera ti lascio fuori casa....


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sentivo un soffoco!!!


non tirare!!!!!!!!!!!! sii delicata per favore.....echecazzo!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

*Ehmmmm...*



Asudem ha detto:


> sentivo un soffoco!!!


 
Anche Italia1....ci contava!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera ti lascio fuori casa....


ma non è colpa mia amore!!!!!!!!!è lei!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche Italia1....ci contava!!


non volevo dire niente, potevi evitarlo di scrivere....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non è colpa mia amore!!!!!!!!!è lei!!!!!!!!


se insaponi male non è colpa mia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















feddi...me la pagherai!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

*I fedifraghi...*



Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non è colpa mia amore!!!!!!!!!è lei!!!!!!!!


Dicono tutti così!!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non è colpa mia amore!!!!!!!!!è lei!!!!!!!!


No, è colpa tua... Ti fai abbindolare da una corda....

E DOMANI RIVOGLIO LE CHIAVI DELLA MACCHINA E IL BANCOMAT!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dicono tutti così!!


e mica a caso!  posso mica inventare tutto io....


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, è colpa tua... Ti fai abbindolare da una corda....
> 
> E DOMANI RIVOGLIO LE CHIAVI DELLA MACCHINA E IL BANCOMAT!


guarda che il bancomat non me l'hai mai restituito....


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, è colpa tua... Ti fai abbindolare da una corda....
> 
> E DOMANI RIVOGLIO LE CHIAVI DELLA MACCHINA E IL BANCOMAT!













































la carta di credito no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> la carta di credito no?


toh , la no-global


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> guarda che il bancomat non me l'hai mai restituito....


Mi sa che stai facendo confusione con qualcun'altra.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













SERIALE!!!!!!


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> toh , la no-global


ne ho tre di carte di credito...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai facendo confusione con qualcun'altra.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, mi sa che tu stai facendo confusione con i bancomat.....e questo mi fa male, pensavo di essere l'unico (bancomat, ovvio)


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai facendo confusione con qualcun'altra.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure lui della setta Giusy?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















































   no no, tranquilla...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ne ho tre di carte di credito...


c'ho so, c'ho so.....borghese!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, mi sa che tu stai facendo confusione con i bancomat.....e questo mi fa male, pensavo di essere l'unico (bancomat, ovvio)


Ah si?
Allora domani te lo esaurisco!
Tiè!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah si?
> Allora domani te lo esaurisco!
> Tiè!


sei come tutte le altre...almeno loro mi facevano dei regali....pensavo fossi solo parsimoniosa per assicurarci un futuro e invece.....adesso verrò a scoprire che sei tu che passi le scarpe a lettrice....


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'ho so, c'ho so.....borghese!!!!!!!!!!


radical chic che fa più figo...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei come tutte le altre...almeno loro mi facevano dei regali....pensavo fossi solo parsimoniosa per assicurarci un futuro e invece.....adesso verrò a scoprire che sei tu che passi le scarpe a lettrice....


 
Dopo tutti i tuoi tradimenti con tutte le donne del forum devo pur vendicarmi!
Ti lascio.... 
Buonanotte!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> radical chic che fa più figo...


radical chic fa più figo si......a me me piasce....


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dopo tutti i tuoi tradimenti con tutte le donne del forum devo pur vendicarmi!
> Ti lascio....
> Buonanotte!


buona notte tesò....
che vuoi che siano un paio di corna per una che frequenta un forum chiamato tradimento...sù portale con eleganza e stile....


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> radical chic fa più figo si......a me me piasce....









te pensa a Giusy che ti lascia così, via forum... Giusyna non si fa eh, no no e no


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> te pensa a Giusy che ti lascia così, via forum... Giusyna non si fa eh, no no e no


m'hanno lasciato? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Aprile 2008)

io vado a nanna...buonanotte...
medusa!!!!!!!!!!!!molla un po' di corda!!!
........nemmeno le conosci e si comportano subito come mogli!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















mah!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io vado a nanna...buonanotte...
> medusa!!!!!!!!!!!!molla un po' di corda!!!
> ........nemmeno le conosci e si comportano subito come mogli!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------

